# SUZUKI help i dont know how to use!!



## kemical (May 5, 2008)

yesterday(sunday) it was so frustrating to me, i didnt know how to use this motor.. and plus i kept dripping gas/oil in the lake,, was frustrating me,, more and more, i spent more time with the leak in my boat and the motor,.. plus i dont know the model, how many horse power , all i know it has one spark plug.. 

ok question i have , there is so many things on it , the only thing i can understand on the motor is on/off switch,,lol,,

ok, this is what i do when i want to turn on the motor, i open the gas valve top, its a lil turn knob on top of the gas/oil knob,, then i put the idle on full , turn the switch on, and go,, its works fine for about 20-30 seconds then it dies,, then it leaks,,

i noticed theres a little plastic valve thing, goes left down right,, s o s,, i think cant tell

HELP HELP HELP...THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 5, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FLOODING OUT ARE YOU SURE FULL IDEAL ISNT YOUR CHOKE AND YOUR LEAVING YOUR CHOKE ON


----------



## kemical (May 5, 2008)

hardwatergrampa said:


> SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FLOODING OUT ARE YOU SURE FULL IDEAL ISNT YOUR CHOKE AND YOUR LEAVING YOUR CHOKE ON



theres a knob in front of it, ill take a pic today when i get home, but theres knob that says "C" that sit, i can only turn left or right,, but i dont see where is on or off,


----------



## hardwatergrampa (May 5, 2008)

kemical said:


> hardwatergrampa said:
> 
> 
> > SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FLOODING OUT ARE YOU SURE FULL IDEAL ISNT YOUR CHOKE AND YOUR LEAVING YOUR CHOKE ON
> ...


that c just might mean choke


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 5, 2008)

1st - send a copy of your photo to Suzuki - ask them!

2nd Once they ID the motor, get a manual

I would suggest that you learn as much a possible before you try to start the engine and run it - you really should check everything (like lower unit oil) to avoid damaging an expensive piece of equipment


----------



## Old Bill (May 5, 2008)

Take a real close up photo of the front of the motor and post it here.

Is the motor's throttle on the tiller arm, or is it a lever on the face of the motor that slides from side to side?

I believe that I owned a suzuki motor like that many years ago. as I remember it was a simple motor and ran great!


----------



## kemical (May 6, 2008)

here are some pics to help me identify this lil oil/gas leaking beast!!
lol


















sorry soo big,, but its the best i can do!!


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Kemical,
Are the pics there? I tried to go directly to the link and still can not see them. Is it me?


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

The pics are on here,, just have to wait a little to load..,,but there on there


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2008)

i dont think there on,maybe there to big


----------



## Old Bill (May 7, 2008)

No photo that I can see...just some red crosses!

Send the photos to: [email protected]

And I'll resize them for you.


----------



## kemical (May 7, 2008)

here are the pics, hopefully u can all see them!!


----------



## tholdah (May 7, 2008)

I had the same exact (or very close to it) motor on my old 12'er. The handle on the side of the motor (your 1st and 3rd pic) is the fuel shut off. Your pic is showing the fuel in the off position. Straight down is the on position. On the front, there should be a lever for the throttle control (all the way up is fast; all the way down is slow). The button is your kill switch. And the one with the "C" is the choke. Also, don't forget to open the breather valve on the top of the gas cap (the little screw on the top of the gas cap). 

So, open the breather valve on the gas cap; turn the gas to "on" (straight down); bring the throttle up about 1/2" (1/2 inch not 1/2 way); turn on the choke; pull, pull, pull. When she fires, let her run for about 10-15 seconds, and then shut off the choke. If I remember correctly, we used a 50:1 fuel mixture ratio. 

I'll add more more thing that you will run into eventually with this motor...broken shear pins in the prop. Suzuki was pretty smart when they put these together as they are made to break fairly easily if you hit a rock. If you pull the simple little cotter pin out of the prop, the prop will slide easily off it's shaft. You'll find a key keeping the prop spinning with the shaft. These break pretty easily. We broke ours 3 times in 1 season. (We blamed our buddy weiser). You can buy replacements at a good local hardware store. We kept an extra one in our tackle box and actually performed a change out on the water.


----------



## kemical (May 8, 2008)

tholdah said:


> I had the same exact (or very close to it) motor on my old 12'er. The handle on the side of the motor (your 1st and 3rd pic) is the fuel shut off. Your pic is showing the fuel in the off position. Straight down is the on position. On the front, there should be a lever for the throttle control (all the way up is fast; all the way down is slow). The button is your kill switch. And the one with the "C" is the choke. Also, don't forget to open the breather valve on the top of the gas cap (the little screw on the top of the gas cap).
> 
> So, open the breather valve on the gas cap; turn the gas to "on" (straight down); bring the throttle up about 1/2" (1/2 inch not 1/2 way); turn on the choke; pull, pull, pull. When she fires, let her run for about 10-15 seconds, and then shut off the choke. If I remember correctly, we used a 50:1 fuel mixture ratio.
> 
> I'll add more more thing that you will run into eventually with this motor...broken shear pins in the prop. Suzuki was pretty smart when they put these together as they are made to break fairly easily if you hit a rock. If you pull the simple little cotter pin out of the prop, the prop will slide easily off it's shaft. You'll find a key keeping the prop spinning with the shaft. These break pretty easily. We broke ours 3 times in 1 season. (We blamed our buddy weiser). You can buy replacements at a good local hardware store. We kept an extra one in our tackle box and actually performed a change out on the water.



 wow.. man,, thank you soo much,, you know your stuff.. im going to copy and paste this, so i can never forget this,, thanks a million.. i think you just save me a headache on another weekend fishing trip,, thanks


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

tholdah said:


> I had the same exact (or very close to it) motor on my old 12'er. The handle on the side of the motor (your 1st and 3rd pic) is the fuel shut off. Your pic is showing the fuel in the off position. Straight down is the on position. On the front, there should be a lever for the throttle control (all the way up is fast; all the way down is slow). The button is your kill switch. And the one with the "C" is the choke. Also, don't forget to open the breather valve on the top of the gas cap (the little screw on the top of the gas cap).
> 
> So, open the breather valve on the gas cap; turn the gas to "on" (straight down); bring the throttle up about 1/2" (1/2 inch not 1/2 way); turn on the choke; pull, pull, pull. When she fires, let her run for about 10-15 seconds, and then shut off the choke. If I remember correctly, we used a 50:1 fuel mixture ratio.
> 
> I'll add more more thing that you will run into eventually with this motor...broken shear pins in the prop. Suzuki was pretty smart when they put these together as they are made to break fairly easily if you hit a rock. If you pull the simple little cotter pin out of the prop, the prop will slide easily off it's shaft. You'll find a key keeping the prop spinning with the shaft. These break pretty easily. We broke ours 3 times in 1 season. (We blamed our buddy weiser). You can buy replacements at a good local hardware store. We kept an extra one in our tackle box and actually performed a change out on the water.




:beer: =D>


----------

